# Best sling for nursing newborn



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey - I'm wondering if you experts could help me choose the best sling for when my new bambino gets here. I didn't use a sling when my DS was a newborn then I got my Snugli when he was about 3 months old which he and I loved (and DH







) but it's not so good for a newborn.

So here's my criteria for a sling: I want to be able to walk and nurse at the same time (like when grocery shopping or cruising the mall). I also want one that allows for my babe to be held upright when he/she wants to look around or slumber comfortably in.

Any ideas or suggestions? To me it doesn't necessarily have to last a long time as I still have my Snugli for when he/she's older. Also, I tend to have large children(well, my DS was over 10 lbs at birth and was over 20 lbs by 5 months so I'm guessing that chances are this one will be a larger child as well) so I'll need a sling with good support









Plus if you have pictures and links they would be greatly appreciated. I have gone to the sites where you look up what you want and they rate the slings to your specifications but I'm really kind of looking for personal experience









Thanks ladies!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

:


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I liked my New Native best when he was little and nursing often. It doesn't fit your request of holding the baby up, though - it works for the hip carry once baby is bigger, but for a newborn, it's best for a cradle hold. For nursing though, you can't beat it. The day after DS was born we went to a store and to dinner, and I walked and nursed him in the NN. I loved it


----------



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM*
I liked my New Native best when he was little and nursing often. It doesn't fit your request of holding the baby up, though - it works for the hip carry once baby is bigger, but for a newborn, it's best for a cradle hold. For nursing though, you can't beat it. The day after DS was born we went to a store and to dinner, and I walked and nursed him in the NN. I loved it









Excellent - do you know where I can get it? Links? Best prices?


----------



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LianneM*
I liked my New Native best when he was little and nursing often. It doesn't fit your request of holding the baby up, though - it works for the hip carry once baby is bigger, but for a newborn, it's best for a cradle hold. For nursing though, you can't beat it. The day after DS was born we went to a store and to dinner, and I walked and nursed him in the NN. I loved it









Excellent - do you know where I can get it? Links? Best prices?

Thanks so much! Any other suggestions?

ETA - I checked out the site and I've also perused eBay(my weakness







) I'm thinking I may bid on one - I just need to get to a measuring tape to measure my size needed







Thanks!

Any other "Greats" ladies?


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

I would look into a hotsling.com too. I've never tried NN but I just love my hotsling. Check out the trade board here and at the thebabywearer.com
That is a good site to read reviews too.


----------



## 2tolove (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi - I posted the same question on thebabywearer.com in the "which baby carier to chose" section....they were SUPER helpful!!! But to sum it up it sounded like for nursing & walking they mostly suggested a unpadded ring sling... and the site suggested was www.sleepingbaby.net. They seem to be really reasonably priced! It sounded like the pouch is great, but not as much for nursing...Just thought I would share


----------



## PortraitPixie (Apr 21, 2005)

I loved my Maya Wrap (unpadded ring sling) soooo much when ds was smaller. . .I loved nursing with it. . .you could even cover up with the tail. . .that is if you felt like it!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

I have an ergo carrier. Not technically a sling, but when the child is an infant, you put them in the carrier in a sling position, and then as they grow, you carry them upright. The new style ergo converts to a hip carrier as well as a backpack carrier and is weight rated up to 60 lbs. It's the only one that you'll need to buy until you're done with a carrier. JMHO though.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

And you can nurse in it as well, forgot to add that. I still nurse ds who's 5 mos old, it's very discreet and easy to position them when they're nursing.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Okay, this may start an argument, but I've never gotten the whole pouch thing. Like the New Native, and others. I mean, they are just okay for certain positions, certain ages ... bleh.

The Maya Wrap, or other ring slings (am particularly fond of the unpadded kind) are unbeatable for nursing. You can nurse while doing virtually anything while wearing one ... if the positions you'll be in require a higher hold on the baby, or whatever, you just pull the sling tighter. Can you do that with a pouch? No. Not at all.

With my first I had an OTSBH (padded ring sling). Nursed my DS#1 while marching in a parade on Fifth Avenue in NYC in one ... totally discreetly, I might add. Not to mention nursing while running errands ... anyway, when I moved on to a Maya Wrap ring sling I preferred that by far ...

Anyway, will enjoy all responses. :LOL


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Oh, and wanted to add that you can nurse a ring-slinged baby in a multitude of nursing positions. I mean, the Ergo you can nurse them, what, sitting up, and that's it. My babies have nursed in football holds, whatever other name for any other nursing hold you can think of, laying down, sitting up, whatever, with absolutely no gymnastics involved beyond actually opening the nursing bra.

Really, there is no more versatile or easy carrier.










(PS ... that said, have recently been converted to the joys of wraps, and they would be great for carrying anyone anywhere, but still believe that for nursing and living your life while nursing constantly, the ring sling can't be beat.)


----------



## Greensleeves (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Okay, this may start an argument, but I've never gotten the whole pouch thing. Like the New Native, and others. I mean, they are just okay for certain positions, certain ages ... bleh.

The Maya Wrap, or other ring slings (am particularly fond of the unpadded kind) are unbeatable for nursing. You can nurse while doing virtually anything while wearing one ... if the positions you'll be in require a higher hold on the baby, or whatever, you just pull the sling tighter. Can you do that with a pouch? No. Not at all.

With my first I had an OTSBH (padded ring sling). Nursed my DS#1 while marching in a parade on Fifth Avenue in NYC in one ... totally discreetly, I might add. Not to mention nursing while running errands ... anyway, when I moved on to a Maya Wrap ring sling I preferred that by far ...

Anyway, will enjoy all responses. :LOL










:LOL I wonder if it could just be chalked up to something as simple as different body types?







Frame size, breast size, height, weight......those are probably all factors that would make different carriers harder or easier to use.

I think a lot could depend on the baby too.....dd was miserable in any position but sitting straight up. She completely rejected a ring sling....couldn't keep her upright enough...she would sit in a baby bjorn but I didn't like using that because of concerns about her hip development. It wasn't til I got a Moby wrap that we were both happy. It will be interesting to try the wrap with a newborn.......I have no idea how it will work for nursing but it sure is snuggly.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

I think unpadded ring slings or stretchy pouches are the easiest for nursing hands-free. Some people prefer pouches because they can't master the learning curve of a ringsling. It's just a matter of personal preference, really.

I have to say to the OP, I'm so surprised you found your Snugli comfortable with an older, heavier baby. That has to be a first!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk*
Oh, and wanted to add that you can nurse a ring-slinged baby in a multitude of nursing positions. I mean, the Ergo you can nurse them, what, sitting up, and that's it.

Actually for the first 3-4 mos the baby is in the ergo in a sling position, not upright. Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

:LOL It's too funny to hear different opinions on slings, at babe's different ages and sizes. I had a maya when he was born, too, and I had the hardest time nursing in it! I nursed him for the first time in it when he was almost 6 months old, and I haven't done it again since. (He doesn't nurse for long periods anymore so I just hold him, even walking.) I do LOVE my maya for walking, but only if he can be upright, and the kangaroo carry was ok when he was small but still required an extra hand on him. Now that he sits up the maya is great for the hip carry and - don't know the name of the carry, but - his front to my front, head on my chest. He sleeps well that way









Is there someone close by who has slings you could try? It looks like you just have to try them out and see what fits YOU best. Then be prepared to change if your baby doesn't like what you picked :LOL


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

I





















my maya wrap...
I nursed ds from day 1 doing all kinds of things..even bagging my groceries!!
He's now 8 months and 25 pounds..I were him a few days ago apple picking, he was in the sling for almost 2 hours, he nursed and slept..







It was just great.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

oooops!!

Quote:

..I were him a few days ago apple picking
Should've been "wore" not "were"!!


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

call me crazy, but I love my wrap. dd is now 11 weeks old and has never liked the sling-she wants to be upright and belly to belly. At first all I had was a baby bjorn (hand-me-down, I felt like a jerk wearing it, really wanted to use my pretty maya wrap







), and I got pretty good at nursing in that (just let the straps all the way out so she hung low and voila!) Then I discovered the ellaroo wrap in all it's pretty colors and now have a few homemade stretchy wraps too(after all its just a long piece of fabric). I love nursing in them as dd seems to prefer the vertical nurse to any other!

Here are two links to wrap carries that I use to nurse

http://www.peppermint.com/newbornwrapcrosscarry.htm

http://www.peppermint.com/crosscarry.htm

I bring my dd to work with me and have her in her wrap all morning, she nurses on and off and I don't have to take her out, just loosen straps, drop her down, tuck a diaper under my boob to prop it up, pop her on and go about my business.







plus the part of the wrap that goes over your sholder can be pulled over babies head for support and boob coverage


----------



## ZachsMommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies ladies! I'm thinking that what I'm going to do is take a trip to my local consignment shop and check out what's available there. I'm going to borrow my newborn niece(I suppose her Mommy can come too







) and see which style I prefer with her. I'm thinking I may go with something adjustable and versatile - which you all said was all of them :LOL

But really it seems to be personal preference and trial and error - seems like my work is cut out for me. Thanks again girls!


----------



## StrawHatBrat (Jan 5, 2005)

I think trial and error is the way to go. I only used 1 sling when Sof was little. It was a premaxx and I loved it. I want to try others this time, though.


----------



## Skittles (Sep 4, 2005)

OK, not very stylish, but oh oh oh so comfortable - the Dr Sears sling NoJo - I hate the style, but it is so comfy... especially for newborn... You can get it really cheap on e-bay probably, so when baby is bigger you can invest in somehting more stylish like a zolowear or oopa (what I did)!


----------

